# Removing Cladophora from gravel



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm going to tear down my 10 gallon NPT but I would like to try to keep the gravel because I cannot find it anymore but most of the gravel has Cladophora wrapped all through it. Since the algae is weaved through the gravel, is it pretty much pointless to try to remove/kill it so I can salvage the gravel or is there a way to get rid of it? If there is a way to kill it off, what can be done for it?

Thanks.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Soaking the gravel in bleach solution will definitely work, you just _have_ to rinse it well enough to re-use. Start with just one fish in the rebuilt tank.

Hydrogen peroxide is less certain, but less likely to remain as a problem for future inhabitants. More interesting to watch it work, though. Soaking and stirring for many days would be necessary.

The quantity you have may be small enough to bake or boil, too, if you don't want the concern over residual chemicals. Someone else may know the needed baking temp and boiling time.

I don't think microwaving it would be a good idea. You may get splitting gravel and some of the algae may survive.


----------

